# 155/80/13ww MARSHAL TOURING 791



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


$45EA PLUS SHIPPING
MARSHAL TOURING 791 
P155/80R13ww
BLOWING OUT THE LAST OF OUR STOCK
ONLY 10 SETS LEFT AT THIS PRICE FELLA'S 
PLZ PM FOR MORE INFO & SHIPPING QUOTE's


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

pm me a set shipped to texas75801


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Apr 9 2011, 03:42 PM~20298976
> *pm me a set shipped to texas75801
> *


SENT


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

lookin for five sent to 85013


----------



## Flako509 (Nov 23, 2010)

U got any gold center spokes?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM's SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 9 2011, 03:37 PM~20298956
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> $45EA PLUS SHIPPING
> MARSHAL TOURING 791
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
ONLY 10 SETS LEFT AT THIS COST 
WHO'S READY :biggrin:


----------



## SS520 (Jan 21, 2010)

Repeat costumer for a set shipped to 85122


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice tires. How much for 5 sent to TX?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM's SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Criminals818 (Sep 16, 2010)

How Much toVegas


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Criminals818_@Apr 11 2011, 08:43 AM~20310089
> *How Much toVegas
> *



SENT


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 9 2011, 02:37 PM~20298956
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> $45EA PLUS SHIPPING
> MARSHAL TOURING 791
> ...


how much for 4 shipped to 91706


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM'S SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20314701
> *how much for 4 shipped to 91706
> *


???????????


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

HOW MUCH EACH SHIPPED TO IOWA 50158?


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

Good seller Ttt


----------



## mr_bighead_85 (Aug 12, 2010)

A SET SHIPPED TP 77049.....HOUSTON,TX


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Apr 13 2011, 12:57 PM~20329635
> *Good seller Ttt
> *


----------



## MANIACO RIDER (Apr 7, 2010)

5 sets to 92240 or i be happy with 1 set.


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

one set shipped to 90029?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM'S SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

price for 1 set shipped to 95122


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

how much shipped to 92881


----------



## Ru-Nutty (May 17, 2010)

Need a price for some 13's and shipping to 92126, thanks!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM's SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

How mush to 95993 :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

how much to 95713....


----------



## denadog (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 9 2011, 03:37 PM~20298956
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> $45EA PLUS SHIPPING
> MARSHAL TOURING 791
> ...


how much shipped to 91107


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PM'S SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Apr 9 2011, 03:37 PM~20298956
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> $45EA PLUS SHIPPING
> MARSHAL TOURING 791
> ...


ONLY 4 SETS LEFT AT THIS COST :happysad: 
WE ALSO HAVE HANKOOK MILEAGE PLUS II
175/70/14ww FOR $310 SHIPPED


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

a set shipped to 40108 thanks, need asap


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

Got my tires today and everything looks hella good, Will buy from RR again. thanks .


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandini_@Apr 23 2011, 05:40 PM~20404316
> *Got my tires today and everything looks hella good,  Will buy from RR again. thanks .
> *


 :biggrin:   

Thanx Homie


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

how much for 2 shipped to 95403?


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

how much for 4 shipped to 93455


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PMZ SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

how much for two shipped too 99156???


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

how much shipped to one set to 87121


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

pmd


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980lincoln_@May 2 2011, 01:40 PM~20467940
> *pmd
> *


PM SENT  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks bro gots mine today
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for a good seller


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

how much for 2 sets to 75074


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by srt1_@May 13 2011, 09:30 PM~20549401
> *thanks bro gots mine today
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for a good seller
> *


wORD hOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## ogfunkateer (Apr 22, 2009)

how much shipped to 92701


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ogfunkateer_@May 15 2011, 01:21 AM~20555525
> *how much shipped to 92701
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 



155/80/13ww
MARSHAL TOURING 791
JUST GOT 10 MORE SETS 
NEW PRICE $52.50ea OR
$200.00 FOR SET OF 4
"PLUS SHIPPING"
PAYPAL ACCEPTED
FEDEX GROUND SHIPPING
PM FOR MORE INFO OR SHIPPING QUOTE'S  

THANKS FELLA'S


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

how much shipped to 95148?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by verde_@May 16 2011, 06:21 AM~20561460
> *how much shipped to 95148?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Criminals818 (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you still have them


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Criminals818_@May 17 2011, 12:11 PM~20571134
> *Do you still have them
> *


Yes PM SENT


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much is shipping to 98230?


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

how much to 92411


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chris+May 17 2011, 09:17 PM~20575013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM'S SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey nick... How much for a set shipped to me. 85283.


----------



## dignity (Nov 27, 2007)

do you still have any sets looking for 2 sets sent out to 79701


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

dignity said:


> do you still have any sets looking for 2 sets sent out to 79701


YES PM SENT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

cuanto shipped to 94553


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> cuanto shipped to 94553


PM SENT


----------



## DeuceDeuce (Jan 12, 2011)

Waitin' on prices from our PM's ..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DeuceDeuce said:


> Waitin' on prices from our PM's ..


PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## cadilolo13 (May 4, 2010)

how much to 92570


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

pay pal ready how much for a set shipped to 23464


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

cadilolo13 said:


> how much to 92570





83lac-va-beach said:


> pay pal ready how much for a set shipped to 23464


PM's SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup homie pm price on 2 +shipping to 93033......


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Price to 93635 give me price for a set of marchals and unyroyal thanks


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

How much to 92113 2 sets, and do you have uniroyal 155/80/13ww


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuanto for 2 sets shipped to 79924 (EPT) PMME


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

4 shipped to tx 78626


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Price on a set shipped to 93705


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

still have them? I need 5 sent to 85283.... pm me .. thanks..


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea you still have some in stock??? Need 5. Live in Corona CA.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey nick... I keep calling your shop and your cell. Give me a call I need 5 .... Michael.


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

How much 4 shipped to FL 33811 pm me...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

HEy guys. I just talked to nick and he said he is out of town. He will get back to me about the marshals .He said he will call me this weekend.:dunno::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey nick, let me know whats up with the 5 marshals. If you cant get them, its cool, just let me know. Let me know somthing.... michael 602 423 0119...


----------



## FirstAutoJuice1510 (Sep 16, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Hey nick, let me know whats up with the 5 marshals. If you cant get them, its cool, just let me know. Let me know somthing.... michael 602 423 0119...
> 
> 
> Marshal
> _*791*_


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Vm0m0 said:


> wussup homie pm price on 2 +shipping to 93033......





Blue94cady said:


> Price to 93635 give me price for a set of marchals and unyroyal thanks





driftz61904 said:


> How much to 92113 2 sets, and do you have uniroyal 155/80/13ww





UCE*EP said:


> Cuanto for 2 sets shipped to 79924 (EPT) PMME





spook said:


> 4 shipped to tx 78626





Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Price on a set shipped to 93705





bigdoughnuts said:


> Yea you still have some in stock??? Need 5. Live in Corona CA.





jrzstyle93 said:


> How much 4 shipped to FL 33811 pm me...





cadilolo13 said:


> how much to 92570





83lac-va-beach said:


> pay pal ready how much for a set shipped to 23464





maguilera63 said:


> Hey nick, let me know whats up with the 5 marshals. If you cant get them, its cool, just let me know. Let me know somthing.... michael 602 423 0119...


There has been a increase on these tire's they are still available but are no longer $45.. that was a one time special 
we had to blow out the end of our old stock. 
They are now $280 a set plus shipping
FedEx 2 Day Ground is about $12 per tire in lower 48 states


Thanks Fella's!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> There has been a increase on these tire's they are still available but are no longer $45.. that was a one time special
> we had to blow out the end of our old stock.
> They are now $280 a set plus shipping
> FedEx 2 Day Ground is about $12 per tire in lower 48 states
> ...


WOW! ALMOST DOUBLE!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> WOW! ALMOST DOUBLE!!


:yessad:


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :yessad:


I need a set pm me the info...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

felix munn said:


> I need a set pm me the info...


Pm sent


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

that post Is 4 years old. lol


----------

